# Breatherights and Surgical Tape = success!



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Sofia's ears have been a rollercoaster... usually straight out to the sides, or up when she runs or gets really excited, but not consistent. They are so huge and heavy we got a little concerned and decided to help those big goofy ears out.

We went ahead and bought some breatherights and medical grade glue and read the breatherights thread, and tried it out... and failed. We got the glue on the breatheright, but our girl would not stay still at all, at least not for a minute straight as we waited for glue to dry. 

We finally got her to stay still long enough to get one to stay (with lots of treats)... and a few hours later she would run around and it would fly out, or she would scratch it out. We ended up getting glue all over her ear while she struggled... and decided to give up the breatherights. 

I read about someone else's success with surgical tape, and we decided to try surgical tape... with a breatheright... and it works! It only took a second to put in her ear, no need to wait for glue to dry, and it doesn't bother our girl at all! (You might be able to use any other safe stiff material in place of the breatheright since it will be inside two pieces of tape anyways.)

So I decided to share how we did it. 

First we stretch out some tape and place the breatheright on it (excuse the old breatheright, we ran out of fresh ones for the photos.)









Then we placed another piece of tape over the breatheright just to secure it.









Cut it to size...









We then added two tiny dots of glue to the ends to help it stick... we used medical/surgical glue a latex based glue similar to skin bond, but I'm sure other safe glues would work fine.









And lastly we just stuck them onto Sofia's ears... (you can tell which one has been attacked by glue)









So far they have been in for 3 days without falling out and I'm very pleased. One of her ears is gluey from the failed breatheright attempts, but her other looks great, no gluey mess! And it is much less invasive, which was great for our girl since she would get so upset about sitting still while we held the glued breatherights on her ears. Hope this helps!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

wow

I was going to just use eyelash glue and due that
where did you get the glue
Jack has one ear not so good and he is 5.5 months now

This looks so EASY
how old is your puppy


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Sofia is 4.5 months old, so not much younger than your pup.

It was really easy! The tape was just much easier to get into the ear because it didn't slide around, and then once it was stuck the little glue dots that we did put on there had plenty of time to dry.

The glue I used was sold to me as eyelash glue =).


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i had a Shep who's ears didn't stand untill he was 5 months old. they did the ear dance. then one day, up, up and away.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

she is adorable!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

what's up with her eye?


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

GSDTrain - She had a minor infection on her eyelid (source unknown... possible bug bite or rough play with another dog according to the vet.) She is still recovering and the infection is gone with antibiotics, but her hair hasn't grown back yet lol (starting to a little bit) so she has a bald eyelid for now.


----------

